# DIY: dollarstore hedgehog plush



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

from dollar store crafts...technically it's from last year, but i was at dollar tree today and they were stocking those wash mitts again and i remembered it.

http://dollarstorecrafts.com/2009/06/make-a-microfiber-hedgehog/









i made one before but i can't seem to find it, anyway it's very simple.
i embroidered the eyes and nose on so it looked a little fancier.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Really cute and they look easy. I can't wait to try and make one!


----------

